# Favorite song of 2015



## Red-Dot (Dec 16, 2015)

And the winner (in my book) is.....

Nathaniel Rateliff & The Nightsweats -S.O.B.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 16, 2015)

Good tune. I just found it a few months ago on the metal/hard rock station I listen too.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 16, 2015)

My favorite song stays the same every year. It's still _Lawyers, Guns and Money. _I'd like to hear it remade into a 10 minute version, by somebody like the Dropkick Murphys.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> My favorite song stays the same every year. It's still _Lawyers, Guns and Money. _I'd like to hear it remade into a 10 minute version, by somebody like the Dropkick Murphys.



Well, here's Widespread panic's version....







My 2 favorites are available only as mp3's - written by another SF guy... so I can't upload them here.  Bummer.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 16, 2015)

Red-Dot said:


> And the winner (in my book) is.....
> 
> Nathaniel Rateliff & The Nightsweats -S.O.B.



The entire album has grown on me, but this song in particular is a danger to my driving record. Maybe when I get pulled, the cop will be laughing too hard at my singing and dancing to actually write the ticket.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 16, 2015)

"I bet my life" Imagine Dragons


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 16, 2015)

I like this kid's stuff. He reminds me of Brel...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> I like this kid's stuff. He reminds me of Brel...



His stature and SA remind me of someone.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 16, 2015)

Imagine Dragons - Radioactive


----------



## Sendero (Dec 16, 2015)

Chris Stapleton - Tennessee Whiskey


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello - Adele
Don't know why, but her voice gets my gears turning.


----------



## Brill (Dec 16, 2015)

I looked at this thread assuming (hoping) there was a new Nickleback release.


----------



## Dame (Dec 16, 2015)

Adele hasn't done anything I don't like. Incredible voice.
But as a song, gotta go with John Cougar, John Deere, John 3:16 by Keith Urban.


----------



## CDG (Dec 16, 2015)

T Swift- Wildest Dreams


----------



## Dame (Dec 16, 2015)

CDG said:


> T Swift- Wildest Dreams


ALMOST picked that one. We think alike.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Totentanz (Dec 17, 2015)

policemedic said:


>


Goes well with your signature...


----------



## Gunz (Dec 17, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Well, here's Widespread panic's version....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Nice! Thanks Bro!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 17, 2015)

Dame said:


> Adele hasn't done anything I don't like. Incredible voice. <snip>



Tickets for MN went on sale at 10am today. At 10:01 there were no tickets available for either show - Excel Energy Center holds 19k seats for concerts - that's 38k tickets in less than 1 minute?  Yeah right. 

People on StubHub asking minimum $600 each,  for shit seats.   I know it is all a racket, but my wife LOVES Adele - no chance I'm paying that kind of extorted money for a concert though.


----------



## Red-Dot (Dec 17, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> My favorite song stays the same every year. It's still _Lawyers, Guns and Money. _I'd like to hear it remade into a 10 minute version, by somebody like the Dropkick Murphys.


Good tune, I have it on vinyl. Indeed, the shit has hit the fan.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 17, 2015)

Iron Maiden - Speed of Light.

Because somebody had to come out of left field.  And 80s type metal is totally rad.


----------



## pardus (Dec 17, 2015)

Foo Fighters, These Days.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 17, 2015)

M.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 18, 2015)

For my vote, a tie between Homegrown and Heavy is the Head both by Zac Brown Band, kicking ass in multiple genres.


----------



## Rangermom (Dec 18, 2015)

pardus said:


> Foo Fighters, These Days.


Two of the BESTEST concerts of my entire existance.... FOO FIGHTERS Wasting Light tour in Missoula and Shinedown Tour in Bozeman. I will take both xperiences to the grave.


----------

